# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Cần giúp đỡ servo mitsubishi j3

## huyquynhbk

E đang gặp trường hợp motor tự quay khi kết nối vs bob mach3 hoặc ncstudio v5.motor quay liên tục nhưng rất chậm.k hiểu có phải tại e cài đặt sai chỗ nào k ah. Đây là video hiện trạng

----------


## HuyPhuc

Anh xử lý được chưa? Quăng sơ đồ đấu dây lên cho dễ fix bug anh ơi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Anh xử lý được chưa? Quăng sơ đồ đấu dây lên cho dễ fix bug anh ơi.


thanks cụ. e xử lý được rồi. lắp nguồn nuôi bo đk qua biến áp cách ly + lọc nhiễu là ok cụ ah

----------

CKD

----------

